# Mexico Paramedics



## chughes (Aug 3, 2019)

I am looking to speak to Mexican Paramedics. In Guadalajara, Puerto Vallarta, or the Yukutan. 

Preferences Ambulance officer degree, excellent English, (preferably better than mine).


----------

